

Propagation Networks, A flexible and expressive substrate for computation - jacquesm
http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/49525/MIT-CSAIL-TR-2009-053.pdf

======
Qz
An interesting quote:

 _The “concurrency problem” is a bogeyman of the field of computer science
that has reached the point of being used to frighten children. The problem is
usually stated equivalently to “How do we make computer languages that
effectively describe concurrent systems?”, where “effectively” is taken to
mean “without tripping over our own coattails”. This problem statement
contains a hidden assumption. Indeed, the concurrency itself is not difficult
in the least—the problem comes from trying to maintain the illusion that the
events of a concurrent system occur in a particular chronological order._

------
jacquesm
Fair warning this is a very long PDF, but it is extremely interesting reading
and possibly a glimpse of the future of computing.

~~~
Qz
The core of the idea seems to be in section 2.3, while the remainder is about
the implementation, as well as what comes from that. Definitely interesting
and somewhat along the lines of what I was thinking of for a wild-eyed project
of mine...

------
david927
This is great stuff, J. I need to get on your reading list, because I almost
missed this!

